# How would you make a car look crashed?



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm going to race in the Rental Car Rally, which describes itself as "Halloween on wheels." All of the participants have to wear costumes and dress their vehicles appropriately.

For the race, I want to dress my car up to make my car look like it's been crashed without, you know, actually wrecking it.

I was thinking that when it's parked (before the race and at checkpoints) I can leave the hood ajar and put a fog machine underneath so that smoke wafts out of the engine.

Do you have any suggestions for "costuming and makeup" I can do to my car to make it look like it's on its last legs?

Do you know any tips or tricks to make windows look cracked or body panels look damaged, or any other neat stuff like that?

Thanks, gang! :jol:


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Neat idea. Sounds like a lot of fun. One word of caution. Leave the hood fully latched. You don't want to take a chance of it coming up and causing an accident.

The smoke machine is also a great idea and would still be a great effect with the hood closed. To add to it of you could get the tealight candle flicker with a slightly larger bulb it would add to the burning engine effect.

Windows can look damaged by using a thin peal and stick mylar/map tack. Paint the cracked/smashed effect on the mylar then stick it to the window. You can also buy cracked window stickers. 

Instead of crashed you could use water colour paints (not latex) and paint the car to look like it's rusted out. Weather ie rain could make this a short lived paint job though.


----------



## charlie1s (Sep 19, 2010)

Maybe you could use colored duct tape to simulate wrinkled body damage....Fill in the center with rolled paper or something and tape it down.....Black out lights(if allowed) with black duct tape...you could probablly use white duct tape cut to thin strips to simulate cracked windows.....It be a little large but it would allow it to be seen from a further distance....Providing the paint is sound there shouldn't be any problems removing it ...... At most you my need a little adhesive remover if it was left on to long.... I've never tried this so I can't tell you how it comes out...Just tossing out an idea


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Try using some mâché sheets crinkled up and left to dry on the body panels then a little creative painting?


----------



## deathstaste (Apr 20, 2007)

*cracked window*

on a overhaulin episode they placed a thin wire in a arc from the side and bottom to simulate a cracked windshield looked great in pic not sure how well it would look in person


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Guessing a 12 pack and a oak tree are out of the question?  I am seriously STUMPED on this question.


----------



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

I know there are decals the look like fake bullet holes and scratches, such as here: http://www.bullet1.com/sheets.html

You might take some heavy foil and wrinkle it up, paint it with primer, and glue/tape it to the car to look like damaged sheet metal. Or make your own 'scratches' by tearing long thin strips of foil and attaching with re-positionable adhesive (like spray-on post-it adhesive)


----------



## Haasmama (Aug 15, 2005)

Depending on the year and make of the car what about buying (or borrowing) a wrecked fender and hood? May be a cheap idea if the car is older and fairly common. Remove the good parts and put on the bad.


----------



## Jester7902 (Mar 22, 2011)

great stuff foam....spray on the whole car and "carve" dings, dents..etc. then paint. Not sure what it does to vehicle paint.....just a thought though....good luck


----------



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

If anyone is interested in how this turned out, the story of our adventure is here.

http://marcus132.livejournal.com/287685.html

We totally lamed out on the crash effects, but we did have all of the crash test markings on the car made out of contact paper. It looked pretty awesome.


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

I would put it up against a wall put the hood open put wood and brick strewn around and a fog machine in the engine


----------

